# Monark super twin



## hemij51 (May 29, 2014)

Still lookin for a few parts for the bike. (lower motor mount to frame, flywheel cover, and decals) If you have any of these please contact me 518-863-4819 Jamie


----------



## JRE123 (May 30, 2014)

*Flywheel cover*

I did see a flywheel cover on e-bay.  A bit pricey $140.00
I am looking for a four magnet fly wheel or a single twin output coil.


----------



## hemij51 (Jun 1, 2014)

Saw that one on there. I think its a bit high too.  But still lookin!!!


----------

